
Google to Congress: We don't do deep packet inspection like NebuAd with our ads - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080811-google-to-congress-we-dont-do-dpi-like-nebuad-with-our-ads.html
======
rw
Thank you, ars technica, for paraphrasing a press release.

